# Dentist for Implants - NI v's South



## polo1 (15 May 2006)

Hi

I have seen a lot of threads relating to crowns / root canal, but not specifically in relation to implants. I am looking to get an implant done on my front tooth as my crown has come loose (already had it replaced a couple of times. Anyone get one of these done? What was the cost of this in NI versus down south. - My dentist is quoting me around 4K?  Just wondering if its worth while travelling North for this, like other dentistry work.

Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Ash (9 Aug 2006)

Recently my partner's dentist recommended a dental implant to replace a troublesome crown.  The cost is quoted at around €2,500.  

This sounds an awful amount of money to treat just one tooth so we would have to think long and hard about whether to go ahead or not.
Neither of us know anyone who has had dental implants.

Does anyone have any experience they could share on prices, where they got it done, the extent of treatment, how they weighed up their options, etc.

Any comments would be helpful.  Many thanks.


----------



## Heather Long (20 Aug 2006)

Edmond O`Flaherty in Dun Laoghaire does a lot of this type of work.He charges approx €1500 for implants. He offers three different types of crowns so you can pick the one that suits your pocket best. Tel 2842570


----------



## delgirl (20 Aug 2006)

There's some discussion here which may be of use.

A relative of mine had extensive dental work done in Budapest - crowns and implants - for a fraction of what it would have cost here.  It was quite some time ago now and he is very happy with the results.

Apparently he was also able to claim tax relief even though the work was carried out abroad.


----------



## Danmo (21 Aug 2006)

polo1 said:


> Hi
> 
> IMy dentist is quoting me around 4K?


 
My husband was referred to a dentist in Dun Laoghaire and was told it would cost about 1.5K. I think it gets cheaper depending on how many you are getting done. A friend of my mother's in the North got some done in Belfast but it took several visits. I think it worked out roughly the same - I have to investigate further. If I find out more, I will let you know...


----------



## MsGinger (21 Aug 2006)

My Mam & my aunt had a number of implant put in recently.  I don't know the exact cost, but I do know that the price she was quoted in the North was approximately 50% of the cost in the Republic.  It is definitely worth getting a quote from the Northern dentists.


----------



## galway2007 (7 Feb 2007)

I need to some implants, and I have been quoted at 3,800 each in the Galway Clinic. I was wondering does anybody have a contact name/phone for somebody in Northern Ireland who is reliable?  I need this work to be done pretty soon, as I'm best man a wedding in October!!!

Thanks for your help


----------



## gianni (8 Feb 2007)

A relative of mine went to Belfast for 2 implants about 3 years ago. The dentist surgery arrange for free transfers from the train station and also schedule "train-friendly" appointments so they were very much geared towards ROI patients. I don't remember the exact costs, (as it wasn't me that paid!), but I do remember that the NI price was significantly less than the ROI - at least enough to warrant the inconvenience of having to travel North. 3 years on and the teeth are still in situ !

All of this would lead me to recommend looking into the NI option. For the price of a few phonecalls you could save a few quid.


----------



## Berlin (8 Feb 2007)

My husband has just had an implant fitted by a dentist in Enniskillen. Overall he made 6 trips to the North for consultations, temporary fittings etc. This is fine for us as we're only 40 mins away, but might be more inconvenient if you were further south. Total cost was Stg£2,530. Excellent job but I'm glad he didn't need more than one!


----------



## Lomond (8 Feb 2007)

Hi

Im right in the middle of getting an implant done with a dentist in Enniskillen. I have a temporary bridge done in at the moment (cost me 270 Euro)  - very happy with the bridge and work done.

I waiting for the bone in my gums to heal (following tooth extraction) before the implant work and the implant will cost me 1700 Sterling, some of which I can claim against tax.

There is a school of thought as well that recommends taking time between getting the fixed part of the implant done and attaching the new tooth -something about allowing the gum to heal so there is no gaps etc. No of trips so far is two and 2/3 more to go.


----------



## Ruam (8 Feb 2007)

Lomond said:


> Hi
> 
> Im right in the middle of getting an implant done with a dentist in Enniskillen. I have a temporary bridge done in at the moment (cost me 270 Euro)  - very happy with the bridge and work done.
> 
> ...



Do you have the name and number of the dentist in Enniskillen as I need to get an  implant done?

Thanks

Ruam


----------



## liteweight (8 Feb 2007)

Berlin said:


> My husband has just had an implant fitted by a dentist in Enniskillen. Overall he made 6 trips to the North for consultations, temporary fittings etc. This is fine for us as we're only 40 mins away, but might be more inconvenient if you were further south. Total cost was Stg£2,530. Excellent job but I'm glad he didn't need more than one!



I think that was expensive for one implant especially as the price was sterling.


----------



## Lomond (8 Feb 2007)

Ruam said:


> Do you have the name and number of the dentist in Enniskillen as I need to get an implant done?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ruam


 
Hi, 

I ve sent a mail to your address with contact details of the dentist in Enniskillen.


----------



## Ruam (8 Feb 2007)

Lomond said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ve sent a mail to your address with contact details of the dentist in Enniskillen.



Thanks

Ruam


----------



## galway2007 (9 Feb 2007)

liteweight said:


> I think that was expensive for one implant especially as the price was sterling.


Stg£2,530 is about 3800 Euros. Does this suggest that prices in N.Ireland are similar to down south?


----------



## liteweight (9 Feb 2007)

galway2007 said:


> Stg£2,530 is about 3800 Euros. Does this suggest that prices in N.Ireland are similar to down south?



It does to me. Ash says he/she was quoted 2,500 euro in the above post.


----------



## Lomond (9 Feb 2007)

galway2007 said:


> Stg£2,530 is about 3800 Euros. Does this suggest that prices in N.Ireland are similar to down south?


 
I was quoted 4,500 Euro for one implant from my dentist in Ireland. I was then quoted 1700 (2600 Euro)sterling by dentist in the North.

At the end of the day, I think the message is shop around and get the best deal (be it N. Ireland or South)


----------



## Leabamalloga (16 Feb 2007)

I need a lot of work done, fillings, a crown and a veneer. How many sessions does this take as it might not be worth going up North if it's too much hassle/time off work?


----------



## auto320 (17 Feb 2007)

I had thome implanth done in northn irelandth and you wouldnth notith the differenth, it wath reely theep


----------



## Guest127 (17 Feb 2007)

theep thot auto


----------



## Jaid79 (3 Jun 2007)

> theep thot auto


----------



## Sharmel (10 Jul 2007)

Hi I may need to have gum treatment from my dentist and was wondering has anyone travelled to the North for this and was there much of a differnce in price?

Kind Regard
Sharmel


----------



## pnh (10 Jul 2007)

I cant talk about NI-but it might interest u to know that one of those Budapest clinics-with Irish representation have 2 dentists coming over here end this month for consultations-I know because I have an appointment.
Most of those Budapest websites give comprehensive pricing for all kinds of treatments and are worth checking out.


----------



## Hillybilly (11 Sep 2008)

my husband has dentures  top front but was left just one in middle need it extracted and new dentures   will he go north or south   for the job


----------



## contact23 (14 Sep 2008)

auto320 said:


> I had thome implanth done in northn irelandth and you wouldnth notith the differenth, it wath reely theep


thats really funny, you are a very smart and clever person.


----------



## colm5 (17 Sep 2008)

Just had a root canal and crown in Bessbrook, Newry... 800 euro vs my dentist quot of 1900euro. The cheapest local quote in the West Dublin-Kildare area was 1450euro. Great service, very friendly. No problems...And I went for the most expensive crown available.
Colm..


----------

